# Composer wanted (paying gigs)



## Lunatique (Aug 17, 2007)

Some of you know that although I'm moonlighting as a composer, my day job is actually as art director for video games. Anyway, since I'm a senior manager, I can easily recommend composers to the various producers in the company. So, all of you who are looking for composing gigs in the game industry, send me your links/resumes/portfolios...etc ([email protected]).

I do ask that you're experienced and really know what you're doing instead of someone that's still trying to figure it out. Although I do believe in giving new blood a chance (I'm a new blood too, afterall), I do feel that new blood should gain some experience scoring small indy games or MODS first, before approaching established game companies. (This is what I'm doing for my own composing career.)

So, there is a game ATM that needs a composer--it's an I-Spy styled game for the casual market, and it's a romantic comedy with some suspense. I'm most likely going to be directing the composer on this game, (we don't have a dedicated audio director in the company). I'd like the composer to be well-versed in orchestral, jazz fusion, and pop. I did put together some temp tracks (don't roll your eyes. When you work as a director, you'd do the same) and they are pretty close to the styles I'd want for the game, but if you come up with something that's different but brilliant, I'm all ears.

Also, this gig includes sound effects as well--nothing out of this world, just animal sounds, ambient animation sounds...etc.

The target file format is typically ogg or mp3. Estimated about 20 cues--most are pretty short loops, but a few will be longer loops as the player will stay on certain screens for a few minutes. We are mostly PC, but do have games for the Wii, DS, and XBLA as well (and sometimes special promotions with Comcast or other companies). This particular one is probably PC only, but the sequel might be multi-platform.

Alpha is around middle of September, and beta is end of October. GM is middle of November. 

*Make sure you include your rates.*


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi, if I could make one small suggestion, it might be helpful to let people know what the target platforms are, and the file types you require, as the games are downloadable, do you have file-size restrictions? It looks like your games are PC based, but there's also a lot of downloadable content for consoles too these days.

Sorry, just a thought!

This would be particularly helpful for potential composers (and these are the questions they should be asking!)


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 19, 2007)

Including the amount of music needed as well as deadline


----------



## Lunatique (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, I added those details to the original post.


----------



## Lunatique (Aug 29, 2007)

The response I've been getting has been overwhelming. There are so many amazingly talented composers out there! All are obviously lurkers on these forums....

Anyway, I have all of your emails kept in a special folder just for composers who have thrown their hats into the ring. I have officially put word out today company wide to all the producers in our company (we have quite a few producers, as we both publish and develop)--that I have an army of composers who all want to work, so as soon as their usual go-to guy falls through, or they have more projects than available trusted composers, just let me know and I'll forward them the information to composers that I feel are a good fit for the project(s). 

Some of you are probably curious why I would do such a thing. It's actually very simple. I love kindred souls. I admire and respect talent. I dig guys who are passionate and hard-working. And I want to help others in ways that I hope one day I will be helped.

Although I'm moonlighting as a composer, I don't make my main income with it, and more than anything it's for the love of making music--because my soul would be incomplete otherwise. I could just make music for myself, but I love the entertainment industry, so I like to combine that love with my love for music--pretty much just like the rest of you. So, I don't really think of you guys as competition--more like kindred souls. Maybe if one day I go full-time as a composer, I might feel differently, but if my art career is any indication at all, I've always helped out my fellow peers in any way possible, short of handing them my gigs (that's actually happened when I got too busy to take on more work--so I refer them to my colleagues). 

All I could ever ask for in return is that all of you can get more work, and go on enjoying being a professional composer (or ramp up your career as a composer). If I had helped you guys in some way with that, I'm sure good karma will find its way back to me. 

Here's to music! *raises glass*


----------

